# Nguyên lý hoạt động của gia công máy cắt dây



## thuexevanan (12/8/20)

*                 Nguyên lý hoạt động của gia công máy cắt dây                         *

những nhân tố căn bản tác động tới độ xác thực máy cắt dây molipden Sodick

Cắt dây EDM là phương pháp gia công đặc trưng , khi so sánh mang các bí quyết gia công truyền thống như phay, một thể. do vậy, việc nắm rõ các yếu tố ảnh hưởng nơi độ xác thực là điều quan yếu của việc vận hành máy.

Sau đây là những nguyên tố ảnh hưởng nơi độ xác thực của máy cắt dây CNC Sodick khi vận hành.

trục đường KÍNH DÂY VÀ GUIDE (DẪN HƯỚNG DÂY)

người làm việc bắt buộc suy xét tới tuyến đường kính của dây trước lúc tiêu dùng để gia côngchi tiết. *máy cắt dây đồng* khái quát, tuyến đường kính dây càng lớn, thì tốc độ cắt sẽ càng nhanh. Bạn nên chú ý đến Bán lẻ kính trong nhỏ nhất trên vùng cao vẽ và sử dụng 1 tuyến đường kính dây có chức năng đặc biệt gia công được Bán sỉ kính đó. thí dụ, nếu góc Bán kính R là 0.1 mm bạn cần tiêu dùng dây có tuyến đường kính là 0.2 mm hoặc dây có con đường kính nhỏ hơn

Sodick đưa ra đường kính dây và Guide (Đầu dẫn hướng dây) tương ứng:

Chú ý:

-Đầu dẫn hướng xỏ dây, đầu dẫn hướng dây trên và đầu dẫn hướng dây dưới khi lắp vào máy buộc phải tương ứng với tuyến phố kính dây dựa vào bảng trên. khi đổi thay tuyến phố kính dây, bạn phải đổi thay cả bốn đầu dẫn hướng:

Đầu dẫn hướng xỏ dây, đầu dẫn hướng dây trên và đầu dẫn hướng dây dưới

- Dây trục đường kính 0.004 in (0.1 mm) đề xuất cần với mạch (HTP circuit)

Dây con đường kính 0.004 in (0.1 mm) yêu cầu cần mang mạch (HTP circuit)

Loại dây.

Sodick đã lớn mạnh nguồn cung ứng năng lượng để cắt tại tốc độ và độ chuẩn xác cao sở hữu dây đồng thau (plain brass wire). Dây đồng thau cứng (hard brass wire) làm việc thấp nhất trong đa số những điều kiện cắt tổng thể, cắt côn lên nơi mười độ và hoạt động ổn định lúc xỏ dây tự động. tiêu dùng dây đồng độ cứng làng nhàng với thể cắt côn từ 11° đến 20°, và dây đồng mềm sở hữu thể cắt côn tới 21° hoặc cao hơn. kích tấc lô cuốn dây lúc sử dụng máy là P-5, 11Lb hoặc P-10, 18Lb.






hướng dẫn vận hành máy cắt dây / molipden / EDM

ngoại trừ phân phối những loại máy cắt dây molipden (CNC) / máy cắt dây CNC đồng / máy cắt dây CNC xung điện EDM, các linh kiện vật tư cho những loại máy cắt dây trên, công ty Vĩnh Hào cũng nhận huấn luyện và hướng dẫn vận hành máy cắt dây CNC molipden (CNC) / máy cắt dây molipden đồng / máy cắt dây xung điện EDM có nội dung tập huấn như sau:

1 - hướng dẫn về cấu tạo của máy cắt dây molipden (CNC) / máy cắt dây đồng / máy cắt dây xung điện EDM, những thành phần cơ bản và tính năng.

hai - Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy cắt dây molipden molipden (CNC) / máy cắt dây đồng / máy cắt dây molipden xung điện EDM.

ba - chỉ dẫn về phần mềm điều khiển của máy cắt dây molipden (CNC) / máy cắt dây molipden đồng *chế độ cắt của máy cắt dây molipden* / máy cắt dây CNC xung điện EDM:
- chỉ dẫn bề ngoài trên phần mềm điều khiển.
- chỉ dẫn bề ngoài trên phần mềm ngoài mặt bên ngoài rồi copy vào máy cắt dây.
- chỉ dẫn lập trình, offset tuyến đường cắt trong máy cắt dây CNC.
- hướng dẫn cách phân loại chế độ cắt, tốc độ, chế độ điện phù hợp có từng loại nguyên liệu, độ dày phôi khác nhau.
- hướng dẫn cắt thẳng, cắt một lần.
- chỉ dẫn cắt đa dạng lần (đối có máy cắt dây CNC rộng rãi lần).
- hướng dẫn cắt côn.
- chỉ dẫn cắt phổ biến hình hoặc các hình phức tạp.

- hướng dẫn cắt phổ biến hình trên máy cắt dây

bốn - hướng dẫn bí quyết vào dây, căng dây, so dây, chỉnh dây lúc cắt, xử trí dây cắt khi bị đứt dây.

năm - chỉ dẫn về vận hành máy, cắt phôi, chọn các chế độ khác nhau trên máy cắt dây.

6 - hướng dẫn bí quyết bảo dưỡng, chẩn đoán và tu tạo 1 số lỗi thường gặp trong máy cắt dây CNC.


----------

